# Gelatinbrain problem.



## mrCage (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi!

I'm having issues with the gelatinbrain online applets. I cannot make them work on my windows 7 home premium laptop. They seem to start loading but end up empty on the page. Same problem with downloadable version. Not working. So annoying. Any clues???

Randelshofer applets are working fine. Gelatinbrain works fine on my win xp pro desktop PC. Aaaaaarghhhh ....

Per


----------



## Owen (Jul 29, 2011)

Update Java?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 29, 2011)

Is it a 64-bit Windows 7 installation or 32-bit?
Also see these 2 threads on the TPforum for information.
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7830&start=2600
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/view...&start=0&sid=0cb4dd5a14543a4c0728ddc9eb0c2bab


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2011)

Same here on Mac OS X with both Safari and Firefox.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm also experiencing problems with java applets since getting a new labtop recently.

Dell Lattitude X2 with, you guessed it right: windows 7...


----------



## Goosly (Jul 29, 2011)

Update Java and try another browser (such as Google Chrome, FireFox, Opera,... just not Internet Explorer)


----------



## mrCage (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the latest update of java (6.0.26) and it's not working in ANY of my browsers, IE, Chrome, Firefox. Darnit!!!

Per

PS! I just tried the latest Opera. Still no applet shown. Ugh!! I checked out the 2 posts suggested by Maelstrom. So confusing. Gelatrinbrain should figure out their certificate issues. If Randelshofer can do it ...

PPS! There should be individually downloadable jar files ... Just an idea!!


----------



## mrCage (Jul 29, 2011)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7830&start=2067 fixed the problem actually. Page loads may be slow (first time).

Per


----------

